# Vizio Blu-ray Player...



## i-Dak (Jan 9, 2009)

Coming Soon!!! http://www.vizio.com/product.aspx?id=3535&pid=2624


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

We really need to see the $99 Blu-ray player. I wonder what this one's gonna go for when it comes out. MSRP is $199... :scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Probably around $170 judging from their MSRP and Street on TVs. However, I really think that we'll see $150 on sale. Not enough to get me to just, but a start.


----------



## andy123 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hmmm for 199.99 seems a bit on high side waiting for some discount deals. Well i was looking for sony player they are as expensive as ps3.


----------

